

Airbnb TV Episode 1 - Venice Beach Bungalow - brianchesky
http://blog.airbnb.com/airbnb-tv-episode-1-venice-beach-bungalow

======
SwellJoe
Somewhat of a non-sequiter, but I just had a moment of, "huh, small world".
I've been living in Venice for the past week, or so, in my RV. It's a great
little town. Weird, friendly, and kinda rough around the edges, making it a
very American sort of town. I did not stay with Angie and Danny, though I
probably drove through their neighborhood on the way to the beach (it's a
small town).

This is a really cool idea for AirBnB. It makes couchsurfing into a
lifestyle...a hip and stylish lifestyle. And, we all know how much Americans
will spend to obtain a lifestyle (everything, plus whatever someone will lend
them).

~~~
jl
Glad to hear you are in Venice Beach Joe! We miss you!

------
pg
These guys constantly surprise me. Which I suppose is the complement of
relentlessly resourceful.

------
browser411
Great production quality and content--it really humanizes the listing.

~~~
dimarco
It humanizes _all_ of the listings. Most web companies don't venture out this
far, aside from <Company> hosted/sponsored gatherings. I think it shows a ton
of maturity for a startup.

I hope I'm not too late to list my couch for SXSW next week.

~~~
picasso81
You're definitely not too late. All the hotels are still sold out ;)

------
mwseibel
Nicely done!

~~~
justin
Agreed!

